# Office 2007 will not open



## LeGranFromage (Jul 30, 2008)

First of all, let me apologise if this problem has been previously reported. I have done a search through the posts and cannot seem to find exactly what I am looking for.

I have installed Office 2007 on my XP SP3 machine, and when I launch any applications, absolutely nothing happens. Originally I received an error stating there was not enough memory to launch any of the apps. However, I took some advice and deleted certain files and registry settings and since then absolutely nothing happens. 

I have run the repair options, and the Office Diagnostics utility and nothing is identified.

Could anyone please offer any advice on what may be causing this issue and how I can get it resolved?

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

How much ram do you have on your computer.

Did Office 2007 ever work before

which files did you delete


----------



## LeGranFromage (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi,

I have 1GB of RAM and I have played around with the virtual memory settings and nothing resolved the issue.

Office 2007 has never worked. I did try it on another of my machines (with a much lower spec) and it worked without any problems. As I mentioned, the original problem was 'not enough memory' but this no longer appears. 

The files I deleted were as taken from Microsoft KB's:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/839367

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928499

In a nutshell these are:

•	Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\1033\Ppintl.dll
•	Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\1033\Xllex.dll
•	Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\1033\Xlintl32.dll
•	Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\Excelcnv.exe
•	Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\Excelcnvpxy.dll
•	Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\Oartconv.dll
•	Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\Wordcnv.dll
•	Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\Wordcnvpxy.cnv
•	Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\Wordcnvr.dll
•	Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\Wordconv.exe

Renaming Normal.dot

Moving files from the office startup folder (C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\Startup)

And I think that was it. I did at some point delete all the registry entries relating to Office but that was a last resort and there was no change in behaviour.

Hope that helps. Many thanks for this


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, the next step would be to completely uninstall Office and then reinstall it. After that, make sure Office is up to date:

Office updates
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/downloads/maincatalog.aspx


uninstall office
http://www.jcmiras.net/surge/p78.htm


----------



## LeGranFromage (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi, many thanks again for the response.

I have on several occasions uninstalled and reinstalled but this time I uninstalled but then went through details in a KB article mentioned in one of the links.

Here I was able to delete further registry keys and files not touched by the MSOffice Uninstaller. I rebooted, and reinstalled Office and downloaded latest updates. Unfortunately. the same problem still exists.

However, I have done a few more checks and noticed the following:

- when launching Word, the process appears in Task Manager then disappears almost instantly. 

- the same thing happens with Excel and Publisher.

- when launching Powerpoint I am presented with the 'Microsoft Office Powerpoint has encountered a problem and needs to close' dialogue box. 

I click the option to see what data the error report contains and I am given the details contained in the errorsig.jpg attachment

There is also mention of a text file which I have attached that contains further technical data. 

Just to reiterate, this only happens with Powerpoint. The other office applications have no behaviour other than the process stotarting and immediately stopping. 

Many thanks again for all your help


----------



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you uninstalling via Add/Remove Programs? I would uninstall via add/remove programs then manually delete any files left in Program Files and the registry and after anu ninstall but I'm sorry, I'm not sure exactly which ones would need to go away (Office 2007 is 12.0 version, this I know). This KB may be useful: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=928218

I would suspect that if you are receiving mso.dll errors, then perhaps the source of your software may be corrupt - was it a downloaded install or installed from a DVD? Is it a legitimate copy or warez?

What if you uninstalled Office 2007, then SP3, then reinstalled Office 2007?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

Try opening and closing Word again, then, go to Control Panel > Adminstrative Tools > Event Viewer > look under Application and System > do you see any yellow exclamation points at the top > if so, double click on them, what do they say?


----------



## LeGranFromage (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi - many thanks for the feedback.

biz_kid1 - I had already done exactly as you said but gave it another go. I went through the registry and deleted exactly what was detailed in the KB article.

The copy I am using is 100% legitimate and the only thing I would say about the source is that I tried the installation on another of my machines, that is a lesser spec, and it works with no problems.

I will try your third suggestion of uninstalling Office 2007, SP3 reinstall. 

Tosh9i - I have done as you suggested with the following results:

Open Word - nothing reported in any of the event logs

Open Excel - as above

Open Powerpoint - One error in the Application Log but with a big red cross and not yellow exclamation. I have attached a screenshot of the error (Applog.jpg). This provides further details

Many thanks again everyone - this is much appreciated


----------



## LeGranFromage (Jul 30, 2008)

Another update. Taking the advice of the previous posts, and from some further reading, I did the following steps:

1. Uninstalled Office and rebooted
2. Uninstalled SP3 and rebooted
3. Reinstalled Office 

Same results as before

4. Copied mso.dll from a working computer (although it is a Vista machine unfortunately). Rebooted and unfortunately same problem

5. Installed latest updates for Office from Windows Update website and rebooted. Just to confirm I only installed Office updates and not any XP updates. 

Unfortunately same problem exists with same errors in event viewer.

Many thanks


----------



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Can you create a new user profile, install it under that profile, then use Office under the original user profile?


----------



## LeGranFromage (Jul 30, 2008)

Interesting!! My wife has a profile on this machine, which she never uses, and I switched over. 
I checked under Start - Programs and launched Word. This was obviously installed on her profile as well as mine. Anyway, all the apps, Word, Excel and Powerpoint, launched successfully. 
I checked the shortcuts and they are all pointing to All Users Start Menu.

Why would it work on one but not the other?

Many thanks again


----------



## biz_kid1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Corrupt user profile (C:\Documents and Settings\(user))! You could create yourself a new profile, move all your docs, etc. and delete off the old profile, but finding the corrupt file would be highly time-consuming.


----------



## LeGranFromage (Jul 30, 2008)

ok - so your advice would be to just create a new user profile. All my docs are stored on a seperate partition anyway so it should be fairly straight forward

I'll give i a go and let you know how it goes.

Many thanks again


----------



## LeGranFromage (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone - sorry for the delay in updating. I just wanted to let you know that this problem has now been solved by deleting my user profile and recreating another. This has resolved the issue and everything is working as it should.

Many thanks to you all for your help and advice - this was all much appreciated.


----------



## TheQL (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry for digging out this old thread in my first post, but I have the exact same problem as described here. I found several other mentions of the initial problem, but on the way I had the "no start at all" thingy and other user profiles work just fine.

The problem is, it is not my computer. It is not in my authority to force the user to rebuild his huge profile from scratch. So I desperately need a solution without creating a new profile... Next thing I'll try is copying the profile and using just the registry part or the Documents and Settings folder of the user. Although I'm not yet quite sure how to achieve that... Is there a NTUSER.dat File even with local profiles like with roaming profiles?

Anyway, any help would be highly appreciated!

Tnx!


----------

